

Browse iphone app store from browser - nikils
http://app-store.appspot.com

======
tocomment
How did you make this?

~~~
japiejo
By reading out and parsing the XML plist served by apple?

~~~
nikils
yes

~~~
bprater
How do you get at that plist?

~~~
illicium
Wireshark

------
sil3ntmac
<http://iphonexe.com> did this a while ago - it was all over the tubes last
week

------
felideon
This is pretty cool (useful). Thanks.

------
axod
why?

~~~
ashu
coz there are many of us who would like to read the details on linux. that's
one reason.

